# One step cheapie test users !!! Please read



## Tripltemum3

Hi ladies ! 
Just after some advice from those that have used one step tests from Amazon !

I did one yesterday and it looked like the control line had a second line with it so I’m slightly inclined to say it’s a bad batch but took another this morning ( SMU) and the control line was fine but once the test had moved all the way up to show the test line it was like it started again and I was watching the purple dye run up it but this time it left a very faint second line behind ! I’ve never had This happen with these tests but was wandering if this is a new/ normal thing ??


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Iv never experienced that but I did get lines on them when testing with water x


----------



## Tripltemum3

Thanks lovely 

I’ve noticed that some from the pack also have little indents in them . Like they have been poked almost ??? Hunted through them to find one that didn’t have any and had a very faint line come up at around 3 minutes !! Not sure what to believe !! 

will attach a photo of all 3 from today together - hopefully you can see what I mean by the indents so I don’t feel like I’m going mad. The bottom one was the only one that didn’t have any indents on it !


----------



## Tripltemum3

Thought I’d update with a water test one! 
Bottom one is urine - Top is water … 

Sure I can see something on both


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> Thanks lovely
> 
> I’ve noticed that some from the pack also have little indents in them . Like they have been poked almost ??? Hunted through them to find one that didn’t have any and had a very faint line come up at around 3 minutes !! Not sure what to believe !!
> 
> will attach a photo of all 3 from today together - hopefully you can see what I mean by the indents so I don’t feel like I’m going mad. The bottom one was the only one that didn’t have any indents on it !
> 
> View attachment 1102874
> View attachment 1102875

I see the indent, those are annoying but I do see your lines.. I’d say they were a good start to a bfp


----------



## Deethehippy

Yes the cheapies do sometimes have little dents in them, I have experienced this often with both One Step and Wondfro's (the two cheapies that I use) I tend to throw those ones away because it makes it impossible to properly read any results. 
I guess it's just because they are manufactured cheaply and in large quantities?

Good luck.


----------



## Tripltemum3

Mummy23beauts said:


> I see the indent, those are annoying but I do see your lines.. I’d say they were a good start to a bfp

Thank you 

I’m inclined to think I’m not because of the water one . Although the line on that one showed after the time limit . 

odd thing is that I took one of these test ( same pack ) yesterday morning and it was stark white !


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I’m inclined to think I’m not because of the water one . Although the line on that one showed after the time limit .
> 
> odd thing is that I took one of these test ( same pack ) yesterday morning and it was stark white !

Hmm I’d say it’s a good thing that the water one showed after the 5min mark.. but depending on what dpo you are your levels might have been too low yesterday x


----------



## Tripltemum3

Not sure on dpo . My cycles have varied lately between 25 and 29 days . Currently I’m CD 23


----------



## Tripltemum3

I also didn’t get any EWCM this month 

I’ve had no pregnancy symptoms this month though . Felt a bit nauseas yesterday but my LO has a sickness bug so put it down to that.


----------



## Tripltemum3

Was dying for a wee this morning ( around 4) took a hpt then but it was negative. I normally have better results with SMU so did another with that a few hours later . Took two and both had faint lines, fainter than yesterday. We had a CP last month so thinking its the same thing again. 

Going to wait for a few days at least - or until AF is due before testing again. This is why I should never test early!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> Was dying for a wee this morning ( around 4) took a hpt then but it was negative. I normally have better results with SMU so did another with that a few hours later . Took two and both had faint lines, fainter than yesterday. We had a CP last month so thinking its the same thing again.
> 
> Going to wait for a few days at least - or until AF is due before testing again. This is why I should never test early!

Totally understand, I’m due af on the 20th and I refuse to even buy tests. Fx the faints aren’t a chemical x


----------



## Tripltemum3

I hope so not. I was optimistic that they were real because they were the full thickness of the control line but ended up doing 6 yesterday ( im a mad women like that - hoping an evening test would give me a different result ) but had 4 that I could see lines on - 2 with nothing . Then this morning to get a negative and 2 incredibly faint is so frustrating.

My boobs are sore - like the nipple are ouch sore if that makes sense, which I dont normally have the week before AF. Ive got one cheapie test left upstairs which I will take in the morning ( the HCG rises every 48 hours dosnt it?) so if the line is no different tomorrow then will wait till after the weekend when she should have shown before thinking about buying anymore x


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Yes it’s 48hrs.. sore boobs is a good sign though.. honestly last month I think I tests so much I sat and cried because I couldn’t control myself lol.


----------



## Tripltemum3

Mummy23beauts said:


> Yes it’s 48hrs.. sore boobs is a good sign though.. honestly last month I think I tests so much I sat and cried because I couldn’t control myself lol.

It's a real struggle isnt it?! 

I get so excited about the fact there is even a shadow that when it vanishes like that - its so disappointing. :( 

Hope this is your month too! x


----------



## Tripltemum3

Caved and used a Asda own brand one this morning

not sure on the sensitivity but it says not to read after 10 minutes and I could see the faintest of lines at around 8 minutes . Is that too late to be good and just an Evap? 
Took this photo after the ten minutes but it was already there ???


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I see it.. if it was there before the time limit I’d say it’s good..
\\:D/


----------



## Tripltemum3

thanks @Mummy23beauts :hugs: 

It says on the packet that you can use them as early as 4 days before your period is due - if at the longest it normally is my period isnt due until Sunday so im over that amount but clinging to it ( can you tell?! haha) 

I know I should wait a few days and just test again but I have absolutly zero will power


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> thanks @Mummy23beauts :hugs:
> 
> It says on the packet that you can use them as early as 4 days before your period is due - if at the longest it normally is my period isnt due until Sunday so im over that amount but clinging to it ( can you tell?! haha)
> 
> I know I should wait a few days and just test again but I have absolutly zero will power

Lol I’m sat here itching to test myself and I’m nit due for 7days.. but it looks good will you keep testing?


----------



## Tripltemum3

I'm definitely one of those ' it came up at minute 9 and that's before 10 right' kind of people :haha: 

I know i should just wait until its due and test but now ive got the inkling that it might be something so now I cant help myself. Ive got no symptoms other than my boobs being sore ( normal before AF for me ) and the amount of negative ive had between the positives makes me questions it. 

Are you holding out to test? Im due AF Sunday if it goes to 29 days again!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> I'm definitely one of those ' it came up at minute 9 and that's before 10 right' kind of people :haha:
> 
> I know i should just wait until its due and test but now ive got the inkling that it might be something so now I cant help myself. Ive got no symptoms other than my boobs being sore ( normal before AF for me ) and the amount of negative ive had between the positives makes me questions it.
> 
> Are you holding out to test? Im due AF Sunday if it goes to 29 days again!

Yea the boobs thing is a sign of af for me too which I have now so I’m not holding out hope, but I think I’ll wait until atleast Monday to test. 
But you were testing early so any results you get from now would be the ones that count.


----------



## Tripltemum3

Just rechecked my dates from my last cycle and day 25 for me is from Friday , day 29 is next Tuesday (19th)! SO im way ahead of myself.... I thought day 29 was Sunday .... Think I should definitely be waiting now ..


----------



## Tripltemum3

Update !!!
Grabbed a cheap one from the chemist when grabbing my sons medicine!! A ‘ test the day of your missed period’ 

top test is last nights that came up around minute 8 

bottom came up in two minutes !!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Omg bfp 
:bfp:
congratulations..

I brought the exact same tests this morning lol


----------



## Tripltemum3

Thank you!! 

now to just hope it gets darker! 

Need to order some from amazon but dont really want the digital ones just yet do I?? 

I still dont believe it... Its definitly darker than yestday but im not due on till the weekend at least!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> Just rechecked my dates from my last cycle and day 25 for me is from Friday , day 29 is next Tuesday (19th)! SO im way ahead of myself.... I thought day 29 was Sunday .... Think I should definitely be waiting now ..

I’m the day after you, I tested today and it was bfn.. I’ll use the 2nd test in the morning


----------



## Tripltemum3

Mummy23beauts said:


> I’m the day after you, I tested today and it was bfn.. I’ll use the 2nd test in the morning

Fingers crossed you get your bfp this cycle !! 


And thank you @Bevziibubble


----------



## Becca_89

Tripltemum3 said:


> Update !!!
> Grabbed a cheap one from the chemist when grabbing my sons medicine!! A ‘ test the day of your missed period’
> 
> top test is last nights that came up around minute 8
> 
> bottom came up in two minutes !!
> 
> View attachment 1102968

Amazing lines! Congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tested this am and bfn but then I saw my tests are 25miu


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Boots early response.. it came up straight away and is pink.. hard to see on the picture and the lighting in my house is ridiculous but it’s there.. I’ll test again tomorrow but I’m scared..


----------



## Tripltemum3

Ooooohhh @Mummy23beauts i can see it!!! 
Are you going to test again tomorrow ?? 
I ordered some early response digis that are due today . Their clear blue early response but worried they won’t pick it up and I’ll be disappointed !!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> Ooooohhh @Mummy23beauts i can see it!!!
> Are you going to test again tomorrow ??
> I ordered some early response digis that are due today . Their clear blue early response but worried they won’t pick it up and I’ll be disappointed !!

Did you get a twin pack? Maybe wait to do a digi? 
I’m going to wait until Monday to test again my stomach is in knots and it’s not great because I currently have a tummy bug..


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Better lighting x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Tripltemum3

Yes it’s a twin pack !! 
Did a normal one and a digi !!! 


Want to tell hubby but worried because I haven’t gone past my actual ‘ due date ‘ yet!! 

surly a positive digi is a good sign right!!


----------



## Tripltemum3

Mummy23beauts said:


> Better lighting x
> 
> View attachment 1102986

I can see it !!!! X


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> Yes it’s a twin pack !!
> Did a normal one and a digi !!!
> 
> 
> Want to tell hubby but worried because I haven’t gone past my actual ‘ due date ‘ yet!!
> 
> surly a positive digi is a good sign right!!
> 
> View attachment 1102988

\\:D/ Congratulations 

You have me wanting to buy a digi now lol.. maybe tell hubby on af due date?


----------



## Tripltemum3

I just can’t help myself

have had some af type cramping today . Nothing major but there . My periods have been varying between 25-29 days and today is day 25 so I’m
Not really sure when I’m due 

Not sure I can keep it a secret for 4 days either ! X 

go buy a digi !! These are the clear blue early response ones x


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> I just can’t help myself
> 
> have had some af type cramping today . Nothing major but there . My periods have been varying between 25-29 days and today is day 25 so I’m
> Not really sure when I’m due
> 
> Not sure I can keep it a secret for 4 days either ! X
> 
> go buy a digi !! These are the clear blue early response ones x

I’ll order one off Amazon now..
But if today is day 25 I’d class that as af due date and surprise hubby.. I mean it doesn’t get any better than seeing it in words x


----------



## Tripltemum3

I’m thinking that if it’s enough to be picked up on a digi then it must be going ok right? 
I know anything can happen but for now - I’m just living In the moment


----------



## Tripltemum3

I also got my digis from Amazon! Will hold off with the second till Wednesday to make sure I’m past day 29 ! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tripltemum3 said:


> Yes it’s a twin pack !!
> Did a normal one and a digi !!!
> 
> 
> Want to tell hubby but worried because I haven’t gone past my actual ‘ due date ‘ yet!!
> 
> surly a positive digi is a good sign right!!
> 
> View attachment 1102988

  
Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Tripltemum3 said:


> I’m thinking that if it’s enough to be picked up on a digi then it must be going ok right?
> I know anything can happen but for now - I’m just living In the moment

Definitely.. a digi picks up 20/25miu if I remember right so your hcg must be raising nicely plus your normal test looks darker too.. you must be on cloud 9 x


----------



## Becca_89

Amazing!! Congratulations on the digital!

I personally wouldn’t be able to hold the news! Enjoy it togetherxxx


----------

